# New Barnstaple Tesco Extra



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

A new *Tesco Extra* has opened in Barnstaple this week. It's next to
the Barnstaple Rail Station.
Fuel and plenty of parking, etc. and all trolleys seem to have four wheels :lol: :lol: :lol: (unlike some stores)


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Just don't turn up with your 5p a litre off coupon, they won't accept it.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Just phoned Tesco to find out if the new store sells LPG but they say no. Shame.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Poor Barnstaple. Don't understand the love affair with Tesco. It's a company wholly without scruples. When they set up a filling station they undercut until competitors go under, and then hike the prices to be among the highest around. In Cornwall they've demolished historic buildings and destroyed historic town centres with hideously intrusive buildings, and then moved out of town to leave the towns' shops unviable. As I was caught out with a near empty tank yesterday in Penzance, I did buy fuel at Tesco, and was miffed to find that half a mile up the road at Morrisons it was cheaper - and every time I swear never again....


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Pard you are a man of my own heart. 

Cannot understand what the fascination is with tescos they are dearer than some of the other stores and managment have no scruples. And are decimating towns.

I would rather run out of fuel and have to call out the RAC than use a tesco's

Just read the book TESCOPOLY that will open your eyes.

Unfortunatally they have just won a think it was a 12 year battle to build a tesco's in sheringham norfolk so we will see how long before some of the smaller shops start to disappear.

Steve


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

mikeyv said:


> Just don't turn up with your 5p a litre off coupon, they won't accept it.


Why do you say that? On the back page of this weeks North Devon Gazette it has a full page advert saying that you save 5p a litre when you spend £50 or more in store! :?


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

chasper said:


> mikeyv said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't turn up with your 5p a litre off coupon, they won't accept it.
> ...


Because the Tesco Express petrol stations are apparently independant, I went to use my coupon after filling my tank to the brim at the express store in Newport Gwent, when I was informed of the above.

Was not a happy bunny.

Edit:- profuse apologies, I misread the op - reading extra as express.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

They also have an optician in the store apparently :lol: But seriously i got caught at Exeter last year at a Tesco Express so i know what you meant. Cheers.


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

Every time a local authorities planning department grants planning permission for a large retail park or supermarket they (on average) receive 2.5% of the developments value.

For more lucrative than piddling about with a few conservatoires or loft conversion's.

Why bother to collect business rates from a few dozen shops when Tesco,Pizza hut,Mcdonalds,etc,etc will give you a nice fat cheque every year,and supply you all with a free car park.

Les


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I will never use Tesco, on principle!
They crept into that new store by the back door - buying an independent who was giving serious competition and then scrapped the whole site to build what I understand is the largest Tesco opened in UK in the last 12 months - and they already have one big store only 1/2 mile away, which will stay open as well.
The new store has a "non-food" area bigger than the town's covered market (which anyone who knows it will testify is a BIG area) and Tesco are no doubt hell bent on closing that facility at the earliest opportunity.

Stick to Sainsbury's folks :wink: 

Alan


----------

